# 12 yo Retired Guide Dog - Daytona Beach, FL



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, I found the ad on Craigslist. It happens to be a woman I met (with her dog) years ago. This woman, who is blind, is getting a new guide dog near the end of the month. She is torn because she knows that hers, who doesn't have the stamina for the work anymore, will be devastated once she sees she is being "replaced." 

According to her owner, "Now, it is just too hard on her to walk miles in the heat, jump into city buses and curl up under a chair in a restaurant. Although she would work her heart out for me, I cannot ask her to keep working. She is in good health, just does not have the stamina to do the work. I must get another guide dog. It would break her heart to stay with me and not be allowed to work. She deserves a home to just be a pet like the calm well behaved Shepherd that she is."

If you, or anyone you know would like a extremely well behaved dog, with a sweet gentle spirit, respond to this post and I can put you in touch with the owner.

My husband has some contacts in the therapy/guide dog world, so he is branching out to that network as well. This poor girl deserves a comfy retirement home.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness. That is just heartbreaking. What a beautiful older lady, she is.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's beautiful. this is heartbreaking. I understand the necessity behind the decision and the why but it doesnt stop one from hurting because this old girl has essentially lost her job. That job we know all shepherds need. Good luck sweet girl


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh, dear. I have an old girl and I'd want her to have a lovely home if I couldn't keep her. Let's hope this girl gets what she deserves. Sigh...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I understand the sentiment, but has anyone told this woman that being re-homed will be a much much bigger stress on the dog than watching her owner being guided by a younger dog? If she's capable of caring for 2 dogs, the kindest thing she can do is keep this one.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sometimes i just cannot fathom where people are coming from. emoore, i SO agree with your post above. this dog will be HEARTBROKEN to loose her home and her person.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I wonder if she checked in with the agency that she got the dog from? I read some will want to take them back and/or assist in placement.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Myamom said:


> I wonder if she checked in with the agency that she got the dog from? I read some will want to take them back and/or assist in placement.


Certainly that would be 100% preferable to putting her on Craigslist - my heart sank when I read that. I don't understand how her owner could give her up after all those years of faithful service either - how does she know this girl wouldn't accept a newcomer until she tries it out? At 12 years old she might welcome some down time......very sad, my heart goes out to the dog. 
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My understanding is all the legitimate guide dog agencies INSIST on getting any and all dogs back, with waiting lists! 

So either she's lying to her guide dog group, or she's with some irresponsible group I've never heard of............................................


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is it possible to keep the dog and give her "jobs" around the house? It is going to be very stressful for an elderly dog to go to a new home.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I just refuse to believe that is a true story behind the post. There is absolutely no way a person can care and depend on a guide dog for 12 years and then list it on Craigslist. No way. There is just something not right about that post.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Lilie said:


> I just refuse to believe that is a true story behind the post. There is absolutely no way a person can care and depend on a guide dog for 12 years and then list it on Craigslist. No way. There is just something not right about that post.


I sincerely hope you are right, and that perhaps this is some sort of hoax. Or that she has been given bad advice (or no advice) that Craigslist can be a very bad place to advertise a dog. However I will say this - not every person who is given a service or guide dog is a caring and loving owner. Being "challenged" and requiring assistance does not guarantee they are any better (or worse) than the rest of us - I know this because of a friend who was involved with training guide dogs at one time. Just like any group of humans they are a mixed bag - most love their dogs and are wonderful to them. Some not so much. So the idea that a person could give up a dog after 12 years of devoted service is really not such a stretch, unfortunately.
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry to tell you this, but I met this woman -- worked in the same building with her -- and her dog several years ago and have run into them now and then around town. My husband's connections with people affiliated with training guide dogs indicate that there is indeed a network of people out there. . .they are saying (due to these circumstances) that it is doubtful she got the dog from their group.

Honestly, I was surprised the dog was on Craigslist, particularly in that this woman is getting rid of the dog because a new guide dog is coming into her life. I, too, thought there would be some assistance for her in this situation. 

But, really, all this is neither here nor there. I am getting the word out the best I can in hopes that this old girl can find a good retirement home. 

Calling this post or the story behind it a lie doesn't help the situation at all. 

I also have the word out for someone to possibly work with the woman so that she might be able to handle both dogs without the one feeling left out (thinking perhaps she could use the old girl for short trips and the new dog for all others -- but I don't know how this works).

I don't know. I've never been blind, I've never been blind and living alone, I don't know her financial situation, so, whatever opinions I have and however sad I feel for this dog, I don't want to be too quick to pass judgment. 

I am going on what I read on Craigslist and by a phone conversation I had with the woman (and an e-mail in which she sent the photo).

I would gladly post her phone number here except I'm afraid of the kind of phone calls she would get. 

Sorry -- not a real good day.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

jazznscout thank you for keeping your eye on the ball and helping this dear elder girl.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I hope she finds a good home. It's a very sad situation. 

Recenty at the Malinois Rescue a 14 year old dog was just returned who had been adopted out 12 years ago. He's on permanent foster for the rest of his life and came in very depressed. He's coming around and starting to enjoy his new home and friends.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Unbelievable! To have a precious animal for that long and just cast them away.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

JazzNScout said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Calling this post or the story behind it a lie doesn't help the situation at all.


It certainly wasn't my intention to call the 'story' a lie. I was simply stating that it is difficult for me to get my head around the fact a person can soley depend on a service dog for 12 years and then list it on Craigslist. 

I am very happy that you and your spouse are getting involved to find a good home for her. She has dedicated her life to another for 12 years, and she deserves a happy ending.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Lilie said:


> I just refuse to believe that is a true story behind the post. There is absolutely no way a person can care and depend on a guide dog for 12 years and then list it on Craigslist. No way. There is just something not right about that post.


My point wasn't to say anyone was lying either.

It was to point out that LEGITIMATE Guide Dog groups that I know alway want those dogs back. Have a system to take them back. And do not leave the owner/handler with the guilt and trauma of trying to find a new home for a dog that has changed their lives.

But since I know the woman must now be using another guide dog group she's not going to be in the exact same situation 12 years from now with her new pup. And will hopefully find a great home for her retired one. Nice to educate everyone and do better with the next dog.


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Dear Jazz N Scout. THANK you for reaching out to help this lady..often on forums there's lots of discussion/cross posting back and forth and -0- gets done for the dog. I know
NOTHING about guide dogs and their temperaments, once retired, etc... If anyone has any input, please post here or email me off list.
Can you find out all details on this dog? Her temperament w/ other dogs? Any known medical conditions(hips?),,,,,I am happy to courtesy post her on my website and do a mass mailing if I had additional information. 
I have ALWAYS had a soft spot for seniors and to think that this girl has served her master all her life and needs to possibly be rehomed is heartbreaking.* please email me off list- *do you know if this is a recent photo, could she get some more> I look forward to hearing from you and I'll do what I can.
Walton...up near Charleston SC
...everyone love a puppy- but Seniors are special


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

jazznscout and walton thanks so much for advocating for this dear girl.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Her temperament w/ other dogs?


Since she was a guide dog for 10 years she would have to be non-agressive with dogs, cats, and people. Training takes approx. 2 years. It is possible that the dog was trained by an individual and that is why there is no safety net in place to take her back. There is no law that requires a guide dog to be trained by a reputable organization. There are also guide dog training facilities that are around for awhile and then because of finances or poor management close down.

The owner is probably not aware of the horrible future that can face a dog if a new home is not checked out completly. She may in her own mind be thinking that her old girl deserves a home where she can retire and lay around being pampered vrs being left behind while owner and new dog go off. We all need to remember that unless they are involved in rescue somewhat a large part of the population are just not aware of the abuse and horrid conditions some people will put upon a dog. 

If the dog had originally come from a reputable training facility (or even reputable individual) she would have been health checked and so many health problems would not be a concern. But, so saying, she is now 12 and of course someone taking her must be willing to see to her needs that come with an older dog.


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks KSK you for input; I am waiting to hear from Jazzy Scout;however, I have also found the ad on craig's list with phone number and have also contacted Guide Dog Rescue re this situation.
I will contact owner and advise group on what I hear...
Best
Walton
PLEASE if anyone has additional input, email me off list: [email protected] and my email address is on my website below


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I would imagine, as previously stated, this girl would have to have a great temperament to be a guide dog. We all understand that the senior dog may have some health problems - especially those due to age, such as hips. My opinion regarding the health care and the senior dog is non-aggressive treatment and keeping comfortable. That is not expensive. I can't imagine putting my 12.5 year old dog through a serious surgery. She has some arthritis in her back and steps are tough. Her hearing is shot. She is otherwise healthy and comfortable. Expenses for her health care are minimal.

Many thanks to those trying to help. This girl deserves a loving retirement home.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you. I do understand it is nearly incomprehensible to some of us how someone could get rid of a companion of all those years. 
Through my puppy's doggy day care (which also operates a rescue), they found someone who wants this dog. When I gave the owner this information, she began back pedaling (a good thing)...I have referred her to a trainer/behaviorist who she is contacting to possibly work with her to work with two guide dogs in her home. Her last experience doing this was pretty disastrous, she said. (She said the school where she gets dogs and gets training herself provides support, but it doesn't seem like she has received any there when it comes to this situation...The other guide dog network around here has the word out, but no one has come forward to adopt this dog -- maybe it's because she's 12 ... how sad.) 
I told the owner if she wants to give it a try (the 2 dogs together), we could foster her old girl if it doesn't work or if she wants the two dogs to very slowly get used to each other. I don't know anything about this, either. 
Let's all cross our fingers -- and, again, thank you.
Walton, I will e-mail you just in case something doesn't work here. 
Something is wrong somewhere that there does not seem to be a clearcut support system out there for this (or maybe she has had issues with the one that is there). The owner of the dog said she wouldn't mind if I went to the newspaper about this. I think I will.


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Penny and group, Penny and I have been emailing each other off list...will keep you apprised....
thks walton


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Update: Her owner placed her with friends who have a dog she loves and plays with and a cat she is making friends with. They said that after a couple nights of howling, she calmed down and began settling in.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

Good news. This girl deserves to live out her life with a good family.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

So glad to hear this! She deserves a happy retirement.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what great news!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Happy news, thanks for updating!


----------

